# Removing carpet mask



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone ever have problems removing carpet mask?? Just got done doing a bath remodel and the carpet mask won't come up. I have to pick at it and it's tearing in very small pieces.
Anyone have any tricks?? It's older carpet and it's only be down for 9 days.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Hmm try a heat gun.


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

What's the brand name?

Have left on much longer and never had any problems yet


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

I was thinking about a heat gun, but was afraid i'd make it worse.
The brand name is Protect-It. I think i got it at sherwin williams, i know i bought a few rolls since it was on sale at the time. I've used this same brand a bunch of times, up to 3 weeks and never had a problem.


----------



## tapeguy (Jul 20, 2011)

*Do not use heat*

How you remove the mask depends on two factors, both of which have to do with the type of adhesive used on the film. Carpet film is either a water based or solvent based adhesive. 

The problem with applying heat to most adhesives is that it allows the adhesive to further flow, which may make the problem worse. For a smooth surface, this isn't as much of an issue, but with carpet, it has the potential to allow the adhesive to embed itself even further into the fibers.

Cold on the other hand generally hardens and deadens most adhesives, especially water based. While it may not be easy depending on the size of the application, that is the most effective means of removing the film. 

In some cases, there is no easy way to remove it because the adhesive has bonded to the fibers to a degree that the adhesion to the fibers has become greater than the adhesion to the film backing. In this case, you can try cold to prevent further adhesive bonding, but most likely, you'll be stuck (no pun intended) pulling it up in bits and pieces.

Once it's off, you will most likely have adhesive transfer on the carpeting. If it's a water based adhesive, a good steam carpet cleaning will generally remove the residual adhesive. If it's a solvent based, than it will require the use of specific solvent cleaners to remove.

To test if it's water based or solvent based, take a wet cloth and rub the adhesive vigorously. If the adhesive is removed from the film, than it is probably water based. Solvents are more resistant to water, so they generally won't be rubbed of with water.

Good luck.


----------



## RemodelMania (Sep 19, 2006)

I had success once with heat, but never thought to try cold. How would you do that? Bags of ice or ?

FYI, that protect-it brand is pure junk and you probably got it from Depot. They switched brands a year or two ago and the stuff thy carry now is thin and transfers adhesive. We had the same problem as you did and went to the Plasticover brand as its rated for 60 days and we haven't had a problem. You can get it here: carpet mask protector.

When we had that problem, we found this web page which helped us out and also found usthe better brand to switch to. carpet mask residue removal.

Good luck. We tried removing it by hand, but then ultiimately called in a cleaner that used some of the tips on the above page plus some tricks he had to get it off.


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

Now you know why it was on sale.


----------



## tapeguy (Jul 20, 2011)

Another well known brand is from Surface Shields. It's carried at Menards and Lowes, and through many wholesale flooring and contractor supply distributors. Water based adhesive, so if there is a problem it can easily be cleaned, unlike most of the offshore stuff that is still solvent based.

And yes, ice blankets will work. Not a quick solution, but can be effective.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

I tried the heat gun, is released the adhesive, but the film ripped very easily. The manufacturer, QEP, said to use Dawn soap with warm water. They couldn't tell me how the soap would help since it wouldn't penetrate the film. More people without field experience or common sense. After a few hours of picking at it, the HO said he is going to replace the carpet!


----------



## tapeguy (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't go to QEP, go back to Home Depot and complain. They will get QEP involved and charge them back for any cleaning needed. And I've even seen the carpeting replaced at their expense if cleaning didn't solve the issue. Of course, you have to have kept the box and any receipts showing it was their product, but they do have liability, and HD will help you out.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

tapeguy said:


> don't go to qep, go back to home depot and complain. They will get qep involved and charge them back for any cleaning needed. And i've even seen the carpeting replaced at their expense if cleaning didn't solve the issue. Of course, you have to have kept the box and any receipts showing it was their product, but they do have liability, and hd will help you out.


f+-* hd!!!!!!! Jaw


----------

